# Thank You Vapeking



## Silverbear (9/5/14)

A BIG thank you to VapeKing for the service with regard to my recent purchases, you guys rock. 

Too @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff thank you

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/5/14)

Wayne said:


> A BIG thank you to VapeKing for the service with regard to my recent purchases, you guys rock.
> 
> Too @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff thank you



Always a pleasure dealing with you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/8/14)

Don't mean to Hi Jack this thread but.... Thank you @Gizmo for the friendly awesome service & Thank you so much for helping me out. Highly appreciated!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

